# can dogs eat nuts/seeds?



## Colliemad (Dec 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if its ok for dogs to eat nuts & seeds?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

No macadamia nuts at all.

Walnuts can be iffy because of the fungus.

And any other nuts MUST be fit for human consumption, NOT bird nuts or seeds because of the risk from aflatoxins.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Nothing really that a dog needs from nuts that is not already provided by beef, sunflower oil, and oily fish and for the protein content sources like chicken etc.

Peanuts are Legumes not a nut and are generally fine for dogs, but just as OK treat in the form of peanut butter.

Read up on Essential Fatty Acids.

Our dogs get pumpkins seeds occasionally but these are mashed up in food and come from pumpkins we eat, not roasted and salted from packets.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I wouldn't give them to a dog. They're too expensive!

However, mine have had little bits of pecans, walnuts, hazelnuts etc that fall on the floor when I'm cracking them for myself!

They like them and it doesn't seem to do any harm.


----------



## Mici (Nov 13, 2011)

My dogs eat walnuts that fall from our wallnut trees (European walnut, not the black one) all the time...They crack the shell open themselves and than eat the nuts - nothing was ever wrong with them because of them eating this...


----------

